
Free-market thinkers embracing radical-sounding ideas to shore up capitalism - smacktoward
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2015/10/bleeding-heart-libertarians-reason-zwolinski-capitalism-occupy-market-socialism-fox/
======
legitster
I could barely read this article. It reminded me of this:
[http://www.pagepulp.com/wp-content/academia.jpg](http://www.pagepulp.com/wp-
content/academia.jpg)

